# Battle for the Fang



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome isn't it?... Jon Sullivan deserves an award.. and if he already has one he deserves another one.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

yep, that does look totally awesome. .


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow amazing pic
If he were here id give him rep
lol


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I sure hope that's a sorcerer that Bjorn just killed, because otherwise...too much human bean juice.

AWESOME picture, though!


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

It is a breathtakingly awesome picture. Would have a made an epic cover for our codex.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Bjorn the fell-handed looking badass.


----------



## Worst.Techpriest.Ever (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh yeaaaah, looking forward to this one :biggrin:, haven't read any Chris Wraight before though, so I'm hoping he's up to the job, the Thousand Sons are one of my favourite legions. This has the potential to be one of the best SMB books, purely on subject matter alone. Can't wait to see a very pissed off Magnus after he's been stewing in the Eye of Terror :so_happy: .


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

According to the back page in my _Prospero Burns_ (haven't read the book yet, just I saw it off-chance), that _Battle for the Fang_ will be released in June 2011. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

that is just breath taking :victory:


----------



## Chris Wraight (Jun 4, 2010)

callred said:


> that is just breath taking :victory:


I agree - Jon's surpassed himself with this art. I've just posted a link to his website on my blog, where there are a couple more images.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

Champion status.


----------

